# Diagnostic Help/ Rim Suggestion



## Merkk (Apr 4, 2007)

I have just purchased a 2000 Max GXE about 3 weeks ago and the engine light popped on. The diagnostic says P1320- Ignition Signal. Does anyone know what the problem may be? I don't have a clue what the Ignition Control is! 

On a different note; what is the largest rim size recommended for my Max? I want some big rims but I don't want them to rub or scrap.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you don't have a clue, I would take it to a good local mechanic and have 'em take a look.

Spark plugs or coil packs most likely-- coil packs can and do go bad (and if one goes bad you can be sure the rest are on their way out, so do all 6 at once), but that's a blanket diagnosis and may not be accurate at all.

Wheel/tire size and fitment depends on a combination of diameter, rim width, and offset.

Stock is 215/55/16 if I remember correctly; The MX-5 Miata Pit Stop: MX-5 Miata.net garage tire calculator's or any other good tire size calculator should tell you what larger sizes will fit. Offsets for wheels between 7.5" and 8" in width should be from +35mm to +40mm for ideal fitment... there is some flexibility here, but if you're asking what _my_ opinion is, that's what I would do.


----------

